# Acana vs Orijen



## Hera (May 13, 2018)

Hi all. I'm looking at getting my newest addition on a better food as she's currently on TOTW. I'm looking at both Orijen and Acana as they are amazing quality and the price isn't that bad. Which would y'all suggest? My main concern is the amount of protein they both have and the fact that she's more or less a couch potato right now. I'd hate to cause knuckling or damage her kidneys because she isn't using all of the protein. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

Either, fish recipe.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

They're made by the same company. Both are really good foods, but Orijen tends to have a higher protein. I suggest Acana for your dog. If you decide to do physical sports with your pup later on, then you can consider transitioning to Orijen.


----------



## Zeusmommy (Apr 28, 2018)

Although I'm not familiar with Acana or Orijen I'm curious to know what you don't like about TOTW. My pup is on Farmina N&D Puppy chicken, I wanted to change him to TOTW Salmon puppy. I give him 75% Farmina and 25% TOTW to transition over. If I put the TOTW in his bowl first he'll look at me and wait on the Farmina and will eat both but doesn't seem to want the TOTW by itself. Thought Salmon was better for him.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Fish based recipes are better because they’re less likely to lead to allergies and provide the additional benefits of the added Omega 3’s. It’s just a better protein source. I’ve fed ToTW Pacific Stream adult formula with no problems though some don’t like it because it’s made by Diamond an they have a hx of some nasty recalls in their past. 

Something to consider - you don’t have to use puppy food. My pups got “adult” formula from 12 weeks because of knuckling. The adult formulas have less protein but it’s sufficient protein for a pup, especially a lazy pup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hera (May 13, 2018)

Honestly, I'm considering changing foods because she isn't readily eating it. It's almost like she's eating it as a last resort. That and my cat eats Orijen and Phoebe is always trying to get into his bowl. I'm glad to hear that fish based recipes are better for allergies since I was looking at either 6 Fish or Wild Atlantic.


----------



## Bulldoggin' (Jan 24, 2018)

Zeusmommy said:


> Although I'm not familiar with Acana or Orijen I'm curious to know what you don't like about TOTW. My pup is on Farmina N&D Puppy chicken, I wanted to change him to TOTW Salmon puppy. I give him 75% Farmina and 25% TOTW to transition over. If I put the TOTW in his bowl first he'll look at me and wait on the Farmina and will eat both but doesn't seem to want the TOTW by itself. Thought Salmon was better for him.


TOTW is middle of the road food made by a less than great company known from recall after recall and pet death.

Acana and orijen are made in Canada with human grade ingredients. It's just a far superior food


----------



## Zeusmommy (Apr 28, 2018)

Zeusmommy said:


> Although I'm not familiar with Acana or Orijen I'm curious to know what you don't like about TOTW. My pup is on Farmina N&D Puppy chicken, I wanted to change him to TOTW Salmon puppy. I give him 75% Farmina and 25% TOTW to transition over. If I put the TOTW in his bowl first he'll look at me and wait on the Farmina and will eat both but doesn't seem to want the TOTW by itself. Thought Salmon was better for him.


Correction the Farmina Puppy Grain Free is not Chicken it's Lamb & Blueberry. He loves it and is doing well on it, doesn't care for the TOTW Puppy Salmon, so for now Farmina it is. If I ever need to change I will consider Acana or Orijen.

https://www.farmina.com/us/dog-food...389-lamb-&-blueberry-puppy-medium-&-maxi.html


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

If it ain't broke don't fix it. Are there better foods? Probably, but if your dog is doing well on it then keep them on it. I feed my bitch American Journey which is a Chewy product that I'm pretty sure is made by Diamond with a tablespoon of Evangers wet. She does really well on it. I know it's not great, but I'm not changing since she's doing so well.


----------



## Jamie28 (Jul 17, 2018)

Didn't Orijen have a recall for toxicity?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Not in the US, or at least not that I know of.


----------



## Jamie28 (Jul 17, 2018)

I haven't taken the time to read a lot of detail on it, but I believe it was in March/April of this year.

Also, I don't see that Chewy.com carries Orijen anymore and that made me think it was true!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Chewy was bought by a major pet chain. So what they carry really has nothing to do with the health and well being of your dog.
Also, most recalls are for human safety as dogs digestion handles bacteria a lot differently then people. 
I personally prefer Acana with the lower protein. Mostly because pets don't need high protein food to get hand walked and sit on the couch.


----------



## blackpitowner (Jul 15, 2018)

Depends on how active you are with your dog. For average to below average activities then go with Acana but if you are a jogger, hiker, on the go type then feed then Orjien. I feed my dogs orijen red and tundra.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

